# Opinions on why he passed so suddenly?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have nothing for you other than my sympathies on the loss of your guy. So many die unexpectedly at such an early age. I might say *Hemangiosarcoma* but it's just a guess on my part. That is what scares me so about these dogs. Maybe I'm just seeing it more cause I am on here, but it seems so many are dying and there was no warning.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sonny. Five years is just way too short. 

Entropion is genetic unless there was an injury to his eyelids. Did you ask your breeder about that? Molly had entropion too, but only on one eye. It was an unfortunate result to an injury to the eyelid when she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

We were so shocked and horrified and devastated that we never even thought of an autopsy. And truthfully, I don't think we could've handled it. We just needed to go out and put our boy to rest that evening.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, heartbreaking, just so young.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Our breeder had never heard of a dog dying like this, and her only sudden death had to do with a dog getting into something. She also had never heard of any of his other problems in her line of goldens.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I would want to know why, my dog died, that is why a autopsy, is important, there is no way of knowing without one. He was just to young.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I imagine that dogs can have aneurysms like people can.

Some of his past problems could have caused a lot of inflammation in his life. I have been reading a lot in human health the importance of minimizing inflammation in the body.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a dog at any age is heartbreaking but 5 years old is just too young....and with no warning is even worse. RIP sweet Sonny.

You mentioned that Sonny was cryptorchid and that neutering was a big ordeal...were there problems with his neutering? I'm sorry for asking but my puppy is also cryptorchid.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy. Would like to see a photo of Sonny. He sounds like he was a wonderful Golden.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

this is our whole family in August of this year at our wedding. Sonny is the one my husband is holding, I've got Steven. I'll have to look for a better pic of him when I get home, this is the only one I have at work though. He was amazing. At 10 months old, he learned to open up the fridge and fetch a beer (or a diet cola). Special young man, that guy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The one I'm holding, Steve, has a great heart...but he gets uncomfortable if we try to encourage him to shake-a-paw. Lol, cousins by blood, but sooo different, the two of these boys.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

At this point in time, I'm wishing we'd been able to get an autopsy done, to answer the questions... At the time, however, it was just such a shock and so devastating that we didn't even think about it. To be honest, I don't know how we would've been able to cope with his remains until we could get them to the vet the next day, and I couldn't stand the thought of an autopsy actually being done on him. We didn't discuss it even, we just took care of him as best we were able under the circumstances. It was so hard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Sonny was one of a two-puppy litter born by emergency c-section. His mother was spayed during that process, as they found abnormal growths in her uterous. I'm unaware of the nature of those growths, but I heard they were non-cancerous.


I'm just curious.... how old was she? 

Were these growths or like those creepy cysts that I think older dogs get on their uteruses? 



> Sonny had entropian eyelids, and had them tacked when we picked him up. He didn't recquire surgery beyond that.


He had entropian at 8 weeks?! 



> Around the age of 2, he developed skin allergies. Through trial and error, we found he did best on grain-free venison kibble, and he was extremely sensitive to any other items in his diet. His feet would become inflamed, and he'd chew them very often, causing a secondary yeast infection of his feet from time to time. He'd also chew his rear-end, and drag his rear often. We took him in very often to have his anal glands expressed, and the fluid never showed signs of infection, the glands were always very full though. Even immediately after having them expressed, he'd be after them again, chewing and dragging.
> 
> He had frequent ear infections, and we checked his ears/cleaned them every morning., but he'd still get infections here and there.


Sounds like you guys earned your good owner halos dealing with all of this... bless you. 



> Last November (2011), I noticed he was at the water dish for a long time, and his face looked a little strange. The next morning, the lower half of his face was hanging slack, and he couldn't eat or drink easily. I was in a panic, and took him to the vet immediately. After numerous tests, they found he was slightly hypo-thyroid (which can sometimes cause partial facial paralysis) but other than that he was healthy. The vet was stumped, and called it "idiopathic" and gave us an article on partial facial paralysis. The article was inconclusive as far as any causal mechanisms, but Golden Retrievers were found to be over-represented in the group of dogs studied who were afflicted by this. Most of the dogs in the study ended up slowly gaining use of the lower half of their face again, and so did Sonny after a couple of weeks. We put it behind us as just another "Sonny-ism".


I don't know if I believe it being connected to his thyroid. Search for posts here on GRF - there are a few owners here who've dealt with facial paralysis with their goldens. 

My thought is some kind of tumor. 

All my best to you and your family. We lost our first golden when he was 6 and when they are that young... it hurts more. 

I am glad that he went peacefully and you had that last night cuddle with him. Sounds like he was a very loved dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for such a sudden, shocking loss. He was much too young to die. 
There are several things that can cause sudden death, my first thought would be an internal tumor that burst, they can be on the heart, spleen, etc. Not knowing is terrible. 

I hope your memories of him bring you a smile very soon, even if it is through tears.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful photo and 2 very beautiful goldens. I am so very sorry about your loss. I would be beside myself also. Makes no sense. I'm not sure an autopsy would matter as it wouldn't change the devastation and sadness you feel for such a precious dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Wyatt's mom - I would think that knowing exactly what happened helps you as you move on. When Sammy died, there was no question needed -we wanted that autopsy. He was the one who was sent home with us the day before with a "gas" diagnosis from the young vet who looked at his xrays. The next morning he crashed. The knowledge it was a ruptured tumor helped 1.5 years later when Danny went through the same thing... and prevented him from going through the same thing Sammy did.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I've forgotten how old she was, but I believe she was 6 or 7. And yes, he had entropian at 8 weeks- actually he had it when I met him for the first time at 5 weeks but his eyes weren't tacked yet. 

I hadn't thought to look for facial paralysis on the forums- wish I'd thought of it at the time! I also wasn't sold on the hypothyroid connection. My husband and I believed after researching for a while that it may be connected to a particularly bad ear infection we were trying to clear up in him. It was probably the worst one of his life. 

I do believe he went very peacefully. When I found him, he was in his "special spot" and looked like he was asleep, with his eyes closed. I really believe that whatever happened made him lethargic first, and he slipped away in his sleep. It's a comfort, anyways.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of Sonny. My heart breaks for you. I am wondering if it was some type of autoimmune problem. My Ruby has been plagued with autoimmune thyroiditis. Severe skin allergies which always lead to some kind of infection & digestive problems. Was Sonny taking thyroid meds?


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I wanted to say your wedding picture is absolutely beautiful! How wonderful that your two boys could be included.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your wedding picture has got to be the most beautiful one I have seen.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I remember that photo. Sonny was a beautiful boy! To lose him so young would be so devastating. Thanks for sharing his picture. Steven is also very handsome.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> @Wyatt's mom - I would think that knowing exactly what happened helps you as you move on. When Sammy died, there was no question needed -we wanted that autopsy. He was the one who was sent home with us the day before with a "gas" diagnosis from the young vet who looked at his xrays. The next morning he crashed. The knowledge it was a ruptured tumor helped 1.5 years later when Danny went through the same thing... and prevented him from going through the same thing Sammy did.


Wow both your dogs had tumors? What are the odds? I'm very sorry, and glad you caught Danny's in time. But since the OP was so devastated and shocked to put him thru an autopsy, I see no need to add more pain. Just me.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

He was on a daily dose of thyroxin. The vet said he was only "slightly" hypothryroid, but we treated him anyways and once we began, we didn't want to stop just in case it was related to his facial paralysis. And thanks, that's our fav pic from our wedding, and the goldens were the whole reason we had it out at the lake in the first place. Steve got loose and ran through the ceremony as I walked down the aisle. He was impossible to catch as he ran about looking for us....until he got involved with leaving us a wedding present in front of the punch bowl, lol. Sonny was a good boy and stayed tied up properly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Dacner

I can't even tell you how sorry I am for you-Sonny was so young and my heart goes out to you.

Sonny could have died of an aneurysm or cancer. My Hubby and I have lost Samoyeds and Golden Retrievers to hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma, both can come on suddenly and both can take them suddenly. Of one thing I am sure, I am sure Sonny knew he was loved and I'm sure there is nothing you could have done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



Dancer said:


> I've forgotten how old she was, but I believe she was 6 or 7. And yes, he had entropian at 8 weeks- actually he had it when I met him for the first time at 5 weeks but his eyes weren't tacked yet.
> 
> I hadn't thought to look for facial paralysis on the forums- wish I'd thought of it at the time! I also wasn't sold on the hypothyroid connection. My husband and I believed after researching for a while that it may be connected to a particularly bad ear infection we were trying to clear up in him. It was probably the worst one of his life.
> 
> I do believe he went very peacefully. When I found him, he was in his "special spot" and looked like he was asleep, with his eyes closed. I really believe that whatever happened made him lethargic first, and he slipped away in his sleep. It's a comfort, anyways.


Dancer: It is such a comfort to know Sonny went peacefully. The picture of you and your hubby and the boys is just gorgeous!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I could help you figure out what happened to Sonny, but all I have is deep, heart-breaking sympathy. I'm so sorry he passed so early in life and so suddenly. I can only imagine how painful it must be not to have been there with him when he died. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had a girl die 5 years ago mysteriously. The vet was not sure what was causing her problems. Facial paralysis was involved, she couldn't close her mouth or bring her tongue back into her mouth. But also she couldn't raise her head, she couldn't swallow and did have some difficulty breathing. So it was basically her neck was paralysed. She was unable to drink or eat. Otherwise she was healthy. The vet felt that it could be something neurological but wasn't sure. We did not have an autopsy done. With a neurological issue like yours potentially was, there may be nothing to indicate what went wrong. I still wonder about my girl and if there was anything we could have done for her. I feel your pain of not knowing what went wrong and if there was anything you could have done differently. I'm sure you would if you could. Don't beat yourself up about the autopsy, I didn't do one either. Not everything can be solved in an autopsy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Our surviving golden was so depressed, and so were we. My husband wanted to get another puppy right away, so that the age gap between Steve and the puppy wouldn't be huge- and to distract us all from our sadness. The breeder we got the first two boys from happened to have another litter ready to go the following weekend, so we were able to get a little boy right away. And it does help a bit, to have a new little fella to direct our energies towards. However, he got sick with giardia a week after he came home- and we thought it was a food sensitivity (as with our past experiences). He got really sick last Saturday night though, and he didn't seem to be getting better so Sunday we took him into the vet. We found out he had giardia He had to stay at the clinic for 3 days, because it's so hard on a little fella his age (9 weeks). He was able to come home earlier this week, and is doing much better- more energetic than he was even before we knew he was sick! It's a TON of work though, and we had to get our older boy tested and treated (even though he tested negative, we still wanted him treated incase it was just incubating still- super long incubation period for giardia! 1 to 3 weeks!). We wash bedding every day, bleach floors, disinfect EVERYTHING. But that's probably a topic for another thread. We know Sonny didn't have it, because Steven didn't have it when he was tested, and none of the neighbor dogs have it. What we do have is a run of rough luck I guess. Until we found out it was giardia, we were distraught, thinking something in our house was hurting our dogs. I think we are just in a tough patch in life at the moment :no:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Wow both your dogs had tumors? What are the odds? I'm very sorry, and glad you caught Danny's in time. But since the OP was so devastated and shocked to put him thru an autopsy, I see no need to add more pain. Just me.


They both had hemangiosarcoma of the spleen... like most teenage goldens, unfortunately. My vet simply put it that when they are that old (almost 13, almost 14) the chances of them developing tumors go way way up. 

My comment wasn't directed at the OP. Just pointing it out for other people to know why it is worth it to spend the money for autopsies. If you've ever been through the sudden death experience with a dog, it's worth it to know if only for your peace of mind while caring for the dogs that follow.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder if it had something to do with his heart. I read a couple of posts and articles that mentioned a very red tongue as being a potential red flag for heatstroke, shock, or heart problems. Since it was October, and I don't think he was in shock, maybe his heart? Also, I remember noting stiffness in his front end particularly. Not sure if that means anything though.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

This is Steve two days after Sonny died. He refused to get out of he'd, and he's normally very high-energy. We weren't trying to replace Sonny, but we had to feel like we were doing something to heal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



Dancer said:


> Our surviving golden was so depressed, and so were we. My husband wanted to get another puppy right away, so that the age gap between Steve and the puppy wouldn't be huge- and to distract us all from our sadness. The breeder we got the first two boys from happened to have another litter ready to go the following weekend, so we were able to get a little boy right away. And it does help a bit, to have a new little fella to direct our energies towards. However, he got sick with giardia a week after he came home- and we thought it was a food sensitivity (as with our past experiences). He got really sick last Saturday night though, and he didn't seem to be getting better so Sunday we took him into the vet. We found out he had giardia He had to stay at the clinic for 3 days, because it's so hard on a little fella his age (9 weeks). He was able to come home earlier this week, and is doing much better- more energetic than he was even before we knew he was sick! It's a TON of work though, and we had to get our older boy tested and treated (even though he tested negative, we still wanted him treated incase it was just incubating still- super long incubation period for giardia! 1 to 3 weeks!). We wash bedding every day, bleach floors, disinfect EVERYTHING. But that's probably a topic for another thread. We know Sonny didn't have it, because Steven didn't have it when he was tested, and none of the neighbor dogs have it. What we do have is a run of rough luck I guess. Until we found out it was giardia, we were distraught, thinking something in our house was hurting our dogs. I think we are just in a tough patch in life at the moment :no:


Dancer: I am so glad that you got another little guy for yourselves and Steven. Hope he feels better soon. My hubby and I always have to get another dog, adopt/rescue, right after losing one. We always have two dogs and it is SO HARD on the one left behind.
We know you weren't trying to replace Sonny-just heal and that's what Ken and I ALWAYS have to do, too.
*What is the puppy's name?*


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

My husband named him "Fuzzy". He also was the one who named "Steve", so I had thought maybe he'd go for naming the new fellow "Walter"....but he likes "Fuzzy", and at that point I was pretty much ready to let him do whatever he wanted if it might make him a little bit happier.... Sonny was always called "the fuzzy-puppy" at his all-golden retreiver kindergarten class, so calling the new one "Fuzzy" is a little homage to Sonny. Sonny's registered name was "Canadian Sunset", so the new puppy is "Fuzzy Sonnset" in Sonny's honor.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fuzzy*

I love Fuzzy and it sure is a honor to Sonny-You loved Sonny so much you're honoring his memory by getting Fuzzy and named him as such!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is so great that you got Fuzzy. Hope he is feeling better. We go Max shortly after our previous Golden, Chewy, passed. Golden Retrievers share so many traits, but each dog is so unique.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, yeah, he's feeling better....he's livlier than he ever was so he might just be feeling the best he ever has! Steve is doing much better having Fuzzy around, although losing his big bro and becoming a big bro himself has definitely aged him, and that worries us. Between losing Sonny so suddenly and having the little guy get so sick, we're actually very nervous about Steve and Fuzzy. Today Steve was very "slow", seemed tired....which makes sense since the puppy cried off and on all night (we're all tired, except Fuzzy!).....but we still worry so much that we'll come home and find one of them gone. I think we'll likely fear that forever, any time one of them looks a little of in any way.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm glad you have Fuzzy to keep you all busy during this very painful time ♥


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am SO sorry to read your story. They never live long enough by 5 ears is just a crime. Without the necropsy I am afraid you will never know what took him. But please do not feel bad that you did not. try too find some peace in knowing he loved you as much as you loved him and he never questioned your devotion to him. Below is a link to a page I have found some comfort in at times such as this. I can only hope you and yours can do the same. 
*
THE STAR*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm just heartbroken for you. I am so sorry. It does indeed sound like he went in peace in a place he felt comfortable, and close to you and your husband. 

It's just tragic when they leave so soon.


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

anthrax ? soil borne fungus?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Neutering should not be a big deal just because the dog is cryptorchid. It is a bigger deal than a regular neuter, but is more like a dog spay...

Sudden death makes me think of hemmagiosarcoma that ruptured. Happens very quickly...
So sorry for your loss of a young dog.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is the most beautiful photo, it is just lovely,sorry for your loss.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss and hope that Sonny is enjoying himself at Rainbow Bridge. I don't have an answer or even a hint as to why he died so suddenly at such a young age. It must be a terrible pain and sorrow to carry. Every moment that I spend with Lacie playing and running and having her rest next to me, I view as a gift from God. I have come to realize that one should take nothing for granted but enjoy every moment of each day as a gift. You were given the gift of Sonny for 5 years....way to short a time...yet, I would bet anything that you gave him great experiences and love during that time. That is what we are expected to do. In return, he gave you his love and loyalty. I believe that you will be reunited again. Have faith, give thanks, and be strong. My prayers will be with you.
Tom


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have reacted just as you did. To have put him in my car and taken him somewhere for an autopsy would have been impossible for me too. 
I am so sorry that you lost him so young.


----------

